# Cars for crates!!!



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, I will be getting a car soon, but need to know what would be best! I plan on having 2 rotties so their crates need to be able to fit in it (more is better, though). I was thinking either a truck or Chevy tahoe but also want something good on gas! I have a Celica right now but it barely fits a crate in it!! But it has good gas milage. I am planning on keeping that but getting something else! Any suggestions? What do you guys drive? Is there a "working dog" car? lol


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

you need a truck with two crates in the back. Make yourself and HHO generator and you're set.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm partial to Jeeps (when I say partial, I mean I own four of them at the moment. And one GMC Pickup. I prefer the Jeeps for dog transport.)

A used XJ wouldn't run you too much, and it fits two crates in the back very nicely. They also tend to get decent gas milage since they are a straight 6 instead of the V6 or V8 of the "Grand" Cherokees.

A used CJ or YJ would also be very easy to find, and if you drop the rear seat, also fits two crates nicely. Again, they aren't too bad on the fuel economy, due to their small size and weight.

A newer Jeep (just bought a Wrangler Unlimited) also works well, if you want something "new".


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the Ford Bronco, I can flip the seat up and fit 2 x-large Vari-kennels back there as well as other gear. 

Oh wait, you said good on gas?.....Never mind.....I like the horsepower and being able to fix things myself on it....so that makes the gas price OK for me. 

lol

Courtney


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> ok, I will be getting a car soon, but need to know what would be best! I plan on having 2 rotties so their crates need to be able to fit in it (more is better, though). I was thinking either a truck or Chevy tahoe but also want something good on gas! I have a Celica right now but it barely fits a crate in it!! But it has good gas milage. I am planning on keeping that but getting something else! Any suggestions? What do you guys drive? Is there a "working dog" car? lol


My friend has a new 2008 scubaru forester yes I said scubaru forester that can hold two 400 crates side by side in the rear. He gets 23-28 mpg. It is a great dog wagon. I would get a custom crate setup for the forester and your dogs should do great. I would also look at the Honda element. I am not sure the rotties would be perfect for this since they are a larger dog than a shepherd but I think for trips to training and the occasional road trip this would be fine and might even provide more room if you get a custom crate setup.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

My 2000 Forester will fit two 500 crates in it if you lay the rear seats down. The only problem is that I have to turn the crate in the very back so that the door faces out to let the dog in/out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 05 Pontiac Vibe. I was looking for a new pickup when I bought this but it was right whe gas first hit 3 bucks a gallon and I quickly changed my mind. Plenty of trucks to borrow, when needed, in my family.
One crate (cut down to fit) in sideways and one dog loose behind it where the space left is very crate size. Had this car for 3 yrs now and I don't think I've seen the back seats unfolded since I bought it. Luggage (when needed) is in the front passinger seat. Not great as a people mover but I bought it to haul dogs. 30-33 mpg on the highway.
Fact is, nobody else uses it cause it smells so bad. Washed it once in.....06.....I think! :-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

there's nothing like having a dedicated dog car. When my explorer pukes I'm going to buy a mini van. You can fit four of those aluminum crates in there. I have two working dogs now so that means if I get a van I will have to get two more.... hmmm

I read somewhere that dog people really dig the honda element. In AZ we need something that is enclosed so we can leave the ac on in the summer.


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

I love my mini van. When we purchased a new vehicle, we kept the van as a dogmobile. I can easily fit two of the Midwest side by side crates in the back and still leave in the second row seats. Bigger crates would fit in the back if I wanted to get custom, but my dogs fit in side by side just fine. Take out the second row seats and storage is unbelievable.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I was just looking at the new Chevy Traverse, Starting at $28,990. Suppossed to get 24mpg on the highway. It's an SUV that the seat fold into the floor, seats 8 and looks like it could hold 4-5 500 crates just like my Excursion. I'm just not the mini van kinda gal, even if I do run a daycare.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Fact is, nobody else uses it cause it smells so bad. Washed it once in.....06.....I think! :-o


My XJ smells of wet dog, wet leather and day old hotdogs.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I second the mini van. I got it because of kids (who really wants a minivan anyway.......?). I have the Chrysler T&C. The third row seat comes out and the crate plus my 'stuff' fit in the back (I am sure another crate would fit side by side and I can still keep seats in for the kids. If you take the 2 forward seats out, at least another crate fits in. Not too bad on the gas mileage either.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> My XJ smells of wet dog, wet leather and day old hotdogs.


I've not washed my music/dog truck since 2003. I haven't cleaned the inside either except for the obvious big stuff and the occasional shit or puke from a puppy. The back seats however are in pristine condition because they have been down pretty much since I bought the truck new in 2000.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If trucks are an option, I hear the 2009 Silverado has a hybrid version with both 2 and 4WD with a short bed. I think the 2WD was supposed to get like around 22 mpg city/highway, the 4WD slightly less.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I have a 05 Pontiac Vibe.


I am thinking of a Toyota Matrix which is a rebadged Vibe myself. We have a Toyota Sienna Van which has been the best vehicle I have ever owned. In 6 years we have done nothing except change oil and filter and just did the front brakes .. Nothing else! \\/ Knock on wood! 

The utility of the Matrix's back seats amaze me. I don't know how big the crates needed for Rottys but I'm sure it would be suitable like Bob's Vibe. Plus getting probably +30% better fuel economy than my van. 

I own a Nissan Altima right now and it is the worse Dog Vehicle ever! The van I try not to drive it much as I have a 2 hour drive to training and the Altima is better on gas but man it is horrible with a crate in the back seat.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Right now I have a Expedition that fits 3 crates and my gear pretty well and a F150 Lariat extended cab that fits 4 crates and my gear with the slide out bed. 

They get decent mileage, but since I am a lead foot I cannot tell you what that is..LOL

Right now with the cheaper vehicle prices I am looking at an 08 extended length Expedition. I am also looking at an 08 Suburban, however it is narrower width wise and I am not sure what crates I can fit in there.....that is going to be the decision maker for me.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I hated those side by side crate...my dogs got sores from the bars, because they are too narrow for a dog to turn around in. Also, I know a person whom got in an accident where a wire crate crushed the dog...I think vari-kennels or solid aluminuim is the only way to go. I heard of one lady who's shepherds got ejected in the vari kennel at 60 MPH and the crates broke on freeway...but both dogs were fine. I had one accident with a dog in a veri kennel where a stroller smashed the crate but the dog was okay.

Also, I have been throught the vehicles...Suburban...not as big as it looks. Truck, nice for keeping things clean...climate control a problem. Full size van was the best....

As for good gas... Good gas mileage means less room.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I am thinking of a Toyota Matrix which is a rebadged Vibe myself. We have a Toyota Sienna Van which has been the best vehicle I have ever owned. In 6 years we have done nothing except change oil and filter and just did the front brakes .. Nothing else! \\/ Knock on wood!
> 
> The utility of the Matrix's back seats amaze me. I don't know how big the crates needed for Rottys but I'm sure it would be suitable like Bob's Vibe. Plus getting probably +30% better fuel economy than my van.
> 
> I own a Nissan Altima right now and it is the worse Dog Vehicle ever! The van I try not to drive it much as I have a 2 hour drive to training and the Altima is better on gas but man it is horrible with a crate in the back seat.


 
Geoff, I did have to cut down a wire crate to fit but that was only in the length dept. 
I was going to build another crate for behind the first but I can completely trust my older GSD to not damage anything. I can now put both loose in the back if I have a reason to take the crate out. 
The good thing is that both dogs spend so much time in the car( I'm retired) that it's become a chill out spot for them. Other then at club both spend most of their time laying down........unless anyone gets near the car.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, that fursaver on your dog........waiting for him to fill it out ?? Or on sale??? LOL


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If trucks are an option, I hear the 2009 Silverado has a hybrid version with both 2 and 4WD with a short bed. I think the 2WD was supposed to get like around 22 mpg city/highway, the 4WD slightly less.


 
The only problem is they are so damn expensive...that the gas mileage does not matter you will end up spending the same amount of money if you just took a non-hybrid and paid for the gas. And you loose like 1500 lbs in towing ability.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

At this point in time the hybrids are a con job. With the extra cost of buying one and the cost of replacing the battery when it's due, you can buy/keep an older truck or van and save money.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

If dog transport is the sole use, minivans are hard to beat.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> At this point in time the hybrids are a con job. With the extra cost of buying one and the cost of replacing the battery when it's due, you can buy/keep an older truck or van and save money.


I am glad someone feels the same way I do about this marking bullshit the car companies are doing.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I have said this before but a trailer is hard to beat. You can get yourself a 4 dog Thermo for $4000-$6500 dollars, depending if you want new or used. Trailers are so versaitle. It has many many uses. I do love my trailer. Trailers really hold their value and usually go up in value if you take care of them. A trailer will last a lifetime.

I would look to buy yourself a wagon/crossover/small suv that gets good gas mileage, has a medium sized motor and can haul one crate. Then get a 4 dog trailer. Once you get the trailer you now have a mobile dog kennel. 

I know many do not like the trailer but I love mine. I bring my dogs to work with me all the time and go for lunch and train them. It is a good break from sitting at a computer all day long. I have a 4 dog WT-Thermo.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> At this point in time the hybrids are a con job. With the extra cost of buying one and the cost of replacing the battery when it's due, you can buy/keep an older truck or van and save money.



When I bought my honda, I wanted to get a hybrid. The salesman in this was actually a good guy and said it wasn't worth the extra $4000 and I would never recover it over the life of the car. I think the difference in MPG was 38 vs 41 that's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got an '05 Dodge Grand Caravan...I love it! I can easily get two crates into it and still transport 4 people. When traveling, I can get 6 people and the two dogs to fit comfortably (no crates/dogs ride on floor). The gas mileage is good at about 19-20, even though I drive it like a race car. It's easy to drive, which is important as I am teaching my 16 yr old sis to drive. It's good in the snow, etc. Not too bad on cleaning out the hair as I just take out all the back seats and vacuum with an upright vac. Overall it is a very cheap vehicle to drive...insurance is about $800 year for full coverage.

We also have an 08 GMC Sierra Extended Cab. I love to drive this truck...handles great, good pick up and it actually gets decent gas mileage depending on how you drive. If it had a cab, it would be a great dog vehicle. It is generally more $$$ to drive than the van though.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

> *If it had a cab*, it would be a great dog vehicle.


Don't you mean Canopy????? lol lol lol lol lol Probably wouldn't be very useful without a cab. lol 

Courtey


----------



## Robin Ayling (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a dodge grand caravan and put 2 xl crates in it side by side still have room for the 2nd row of seats if wanted or in my case 2 other crates


----------



## Jeanine Daugherty (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 2007 Honda Element and love it! I can fit two 400 crates in it if I take the 2 back seats out (which is easy to do). It is very easy to clean out (for those who care to do so). The seats are a water resistant fabric and the flooring is a rubber mat. It is a perfect dog vehicle, gets about 23 mpg and I paid 18k for it 2 years ago.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a ford bronco that I loved. The seat flips over and it is easy to take out. Awsome off road too. Gas mileage was terrible. Now, since my wife works ay a chevy dealer I got a '07 silveardo. I put a insulated cap on it which makes it way more versatile., and it stays cool in the heat and warmer in the cold. It has the active fuel management which shuts off 4 off the cylinders when cruising. 20mpg highway. But I also needed to tow a boat and camper so I needed something more that will hold just dogs. I also got a great deal because she works for chevy. If you got money there are some sweet deals on new cars/trucks. I wish Ford would come out with a new Bronco, just an all around awsome vehicle. But alot of people I know that have multilpe dogs have minivans, I just can't drive a minivan yet.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

See, I have the 96' Ford Bronco and I LOVE it! It's awesome!!!!! Horrid on Gas but I still love it. 

Todd- They came out with a prototype Bronco a few years ago and it was really nie. I was hoping they'd bring it back!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, these are all cool cars!! I'm kind of on a budget though. Something probably under $2000. :roll: Thanks for your help!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I also had a '96. Blue and white xlt. 12 mpg. I saw that prototype. It was cool looking, but could use more power. I think it had a small 6 cylinder in it


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a 2004 Jeep Liberty for several years. With the back seat down I could fit two 36" wire crates in the back. One dog got in via the hatch/rear door and a side door on the crate. The other went in the end door of his crate via the back door. Only problem there was I had to build a platform to level out the crate on the back seat, since it doesn't lay flat. It was very successful as a dog car for a couple of years. I finally replaced it a few weeks ago - I was tired of having a one passenger jeep, and felt I deserved something new. We went car shopping and I happened to find a practically new 2008 Toyota Tacoma double cab, complete with camper shell already. Now I have a vehicle I can actually carry PEOPLE in as well as the dogs. We put a platform up on the wheel wells in the bed/camper with the crates on top, and I have space underneath the crates for my equipment, or luggage for trips. It happens to be a TRD, so it also has a plug in the bed - for crate fans or for "oh, crap, I forgot to charge my collar!" A nice little function. Tacos are mid-sized V6 and get pretty decent gas mileage.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I wound up with a Tundra V8 and since most of my miles are highway, I actually do better mpg than some folks I talked with who have Tacomas which is why I got the Tundra after many discsusions. Of course in town and uphill is a killer. Mine is a 4x4, too iwth a double cab. 

The old Tundra [pre 07] actually does even better on the highway [V8]. 

To get great mileage out of a Taco, best bet would be a 4-banger 2wd with manual transmission and, if you need it, it is possible to get it with a LSD.

My avg hwy mpg is 18-19, but I have pushed it up to around 21. The thing is that is NOT doing 75, if your foot is heavy you will pay the price. Overall average [town + highway] not paying attention to my driving speed is about 16.5


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> To get great mileage out of a Taco, best bet would be a 4-banger 2wd with manual transmission and, if you need it, it is possible to get it with a LSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Kameron Bean said:


> Nancy Jocoy said:
> 
> 
> > To get great mileage out of a Taco, best bet would be a 4-banger 2wd with manual transmission and, if you need it, it is possible to get it with a LSD.
> ...


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a friend and an ex husband that had those stupid Tacomas, one 4 and one 2 wheel drive, both manual. Both sucked at MPG for the size and balls of the trucks. Anything that gutless should be getting 20+ mpg but got more like 14mpg. The new Chevy's have to be the way to go.


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy;99750
I guess my post was look at your driving style - a big V8 can make sense under the right conditions and often does better for hwy driving - and is also cheaper to insure said:


> Yea, I do a lot of in-town driving, so a V8 really is not a good way for me to go.


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I have a friend and an ex husband that had those stupid Tacomas, one 4 and one 2 wheel drive, both manual. Both sucked at MPG for the size and balls of the trucks. Anything that gutless should be getting 20+ mpg but got more like 14mpg. The new Chevy's have to be the way to go.


 
To each their own...can't beat the longevity of the Tacoma, IMHO. I considered a Silverado, and my first truck was a Chevy, so if I was going to go US made then it would be Chevy, but my (and my husband's) experience makes us love Toyotas. He sold his last one with 200K+ and still going strong. Personally, I don't think the gas mileage is all that bad, all things considered.

But, I think we are diverging from the original intent of this thread...


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

I remember a test done by a car magazine or something like that with the hybrids about the economical value etc. and the result was that it is good in the city but on a highway it uses way more than a normal car. 

I currently have a Ford Mondeo. It fits a crate for a dobermann while maintaining 5 seats for people (I have two kids and a man). It has a fair appetite also- 6-8 liters per 100 km. 

I am considering one of the Ugly Brothers- Nissan Primastar, Opel Vivaro or Renault Trafic. They are as ugly as the night but they have 9 seats plus room for at least two dobe-fitting crates so enough room for my family and some friends for joined drives to shows. Should be with a decent thirst as well so I won´t have to cry while filling it up in the middle of Poland :-\"


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a Honda Pilot (as do some of my friends). It easily fits two 36" vari-kennel type crates side by side behind the second row seats (so have room for 5 adults and two crated dogs). The second row seats slide forward, so I'm pretty sure I could fit one 36" and one 40" crate in the back while still maintaining enough room for 5 adults. I have had the second row seats down and fit 4 crates.

Nice truck, 4WD (actually Honda's version of AWD with ability to lock in 4WD in low gear). OK on gas 16-18 city, about 22 highway. I consistently average just over 18mpg doing mostly city driving.

This is a recent purchase and I looked into every conceivable other possible vehicle that would provide AWD/4WD, hold two crates and still have a functional second row. I checked out the Traverse, but it wasn't wide enough in the back and once you added 4WD the price and gas mileage were similar to the Honda. I preferred the look, feel and drive of the Honda as well as history of longevity over the Chevy.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you fit a doberman, crate, and 5 adults in a Mondeo?? :-o :-o












So what vehicles will fit 2, X-Large (500) size plastic crates side by side in the cargo area? So far lots have said they can fit two Large (400) sized crates in several vehicles, but are none big enough for two 500's without getting a cargo van?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I can fit 2 500's in the back on the Bronco. I love that thing and it's a manual!!! Also leave tons of room for equipment but none for people...well 3 people including me can fit in front!!! 

Todd- Yeah the prototype didn't have crap for a motor in it. I still like them though!! 

I have no idea how she fits one crate and 4 people in that little car....my god...that's a tight squeeze. 

Has anyone seen the prototype where it has a built in crate in the dash and is touted as america's most dog friendly vehicle??? I think it was done by Jeep.....

Courtney


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

http://dogcars.com/

This site looks like it'd probly be helpful.


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought being in the presence of dog people it was needless to say that I don´t have a sedan :lol: Without a crate we put 4 dobermanns in the back to go to a show in Riga and fit all those prices out bunch got in the car when coming back


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> How do you fit a doberman, crate, and 5 adults in a Mondeo?? :-o :-o











for the current model

or 









for the previous model.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well that makes a little more sense. :lol: I didn't see those when I did a search for it; all that came up was the sedan. 

Courtney, two 500 size crates will fit side by side with the doors facing the rear of the truck in the back of a Bronco?? I didn't think they were that wide. Maybe it's the 'newer' ones I'm thinking of.

Of course, if I was going to drive something that got 8 miles to the gallon, I might as well just put the crates in the back of our truck and drive_ it_! :lol: I drive around 70 miles to and from the training field, so I need something that's going to get decent mileage. My Forester averages 24, but there's the hassle of having to turn the rearmost crate around so that it faces the rear after I get to the field, which can be a pain.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Well that makes a little more sense. :lol: I didn't see those when I did a search for it; all that came up was the sedan.
> 
> Courtney, two 500 size crates will fit side by side with the doors facing the rear of the truck in the back of a Bronco?? I didn't think they were that wide. Maybe it's the 'newer' ones I'm thinking of.
> 
> Of course, if I was going to drive something that got 8 miles to the gallon, I might as well just put the crates in the back of our truck and drive_ it_! :lol: I drive around 70 miles to and from the training field, so I need something that's going to get decent mileage. My Forester averages 24, but there's the hassle of having to turn the rearmost crate around so that it faces the rear after I get to the field, which can be a pain.


OK, they fit BUT ummmmm..........I have to STUFF them side by side due to the wheel wells. lol    I usaully have to kick them in there to get them to fit......Good thing Vari-Kennels are tough!!!! It's a FULL-Size bronco so not the little ones. 

I figured it out and it actually gets 10MPG in town!!! lol lol SO....BUT I can WORK on it and it's CHEAPER!!! 

NOT mine but gives you an idea of size....









The side view of a different rig....mine doesn't have a lift yet...BUT it will look like this one day!!! 










Courtney


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

For some reason the pics didn't show up.....
I'll try again....The first one shows the width and the second one shows what I want mine to look like one day!!!

http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/665451/original/dsc_7321.jpg

I will keep mine Burgundy though!! 
http://www.iroxy.ca/bronco/truck_05.jpg


----------

